# 2 or 3 ready to crew Friday offshore..with cover cost!



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

2 possibly 3 experienced anglers looking to get offshore tommorow, will pay cost of fuel, bait etc. Wanting to go for AJ's or deeper..

Pm me
Steve


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I meant will cover cost.....


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

Steve is a GREAT guy to have on the boat. He knows how to fish!

I wish I was free, I would be happy to take you guys out.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Anybody???


----------

